# The Last Days of Pregnancy: A Place of In-Between



## NileTigress (Jun 20, 2021)

You are amazing. Thank you for giving this season of our ending pregnancies a name. I cried reading your article but it resonates so much. I am 41 years old and currently 39 weeks 3 days with my 4 child. I am in these place and you made what I ma going thru have meaning. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## AmyandRose (Nov 27, 2021)

The last days of pregnancy are a time that is both biological and psychological, which makes the whole process even more complex for mothers-to-be. It's interesting how you mentioned that these final few weeks can feel like an in-between stage - not fully pregnant nor completely new parents yet.


----------

